# Random Artwork *banana face included*



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, So some of these are kinda old so don't be too harsh. I'd definitely like to hear what you think though.
Also, almost all of these are unfinished lol.

BANANA FACE! 










Flesh eating worm thing










Was supposed to be a kind of Wannabe gunslinger. Much in the vein of one of the characters in the film Seven Samurai lol.










I dont know, It started out as my own interpretation of Hop Frog but ended up some kind of demented baby creature thing with boobs.










Just another funny face.










An axe murderer who looks like he has down syndrome or something.










One of the Low polygon 3d characters I made. I'm a bit angry this was the only one I could find cus its kinda shotty. It was supposed to be a Monkey - Man creature. (If you know anything about 3D you can tell the normal map is kinda torn in places but whatevs)



















Last one. Another funny face.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

That banana face looks like my dad. seriously.

nice work. I lubs it roud:

I like how you draw eyes, I dunno what it is about them.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> That banana face looks like my dad. seriously.
> 
> nice work. I lubs it roud:
> 
> I like how you draw eyes, I dunno what it is about them.


Thank you lol, the eyes are usually the part I spend the most time on :happy: .

That's hilarious that the banana face looks like your dad lol. Kinda weird though because my friend said it looks like his dad too. Maybe it just has one of those fatherly faces :crazy:.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

haha that's funny. Maybe your friend and I are siblings and are the offspring of a cyclops banana? or maybe it's a psychological thing, where if you see your fathers face in a cyclops banana, you unconsciously believe your father is a dick. Yeah, I can vouch for my father being a dick :dry:

Oh, that would explain why I'm drawn to the eyes. They are expressive, even though being quite small. 

Wanna be one of my animators when I venture into film directing?


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> haha that's funny. Maybe your friend and I are siblings and are the offspring of a cyclops banana? or maybe it's a psychological thing, where if you see your fathers face in a cyclops banana, you unconsciously believe your father is a dick. Yeah, I can vouch for my father being a dick :dry:
> 
> Oh, that would explain why I'm drawn to the eyes. They are expressive, even though being quite small.
> 
> Wanna be one of my animators when I venture into film directing?


That actually might have some truth to it because my friend says that his cyclops banana dad is extremely mysterious, so who knows what hes not telling him?? lol ? My friend also hates his dad with a passion, so maybe the psychological thing is actually the reason? 

All these people and their cyclops banana dads are making me jealous. why cant I have a banana dad?

(When I'm saying banana dad its reminding me of a middle eastern country?? no?? well I thought so... lol)

and yes, I would be your animator. That's if I don't become a director first :tongue:.
(I always had this idea I would already be directing movies by the time I was 18 lol now I'm getting scared that it wont even happen at all :sad: still waiting on my breakthrough screenplay idea.....)


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

PixelBrain said:


> That actually might have some truth to it because my friend says that his cyclops banana dad is extremely mysterious, so who knows what hes not telling him?? lol ? My friend also hates his dad with a passion, so maybe the psychological thing is actually the reason?
> 
> All these people and their cyclops banana dads are making me jealous. why cant I have a banana dad?
> 
> ...


Well, thanks to your banana face, we have made a psychological break through. Who says art aint good for nothin, huh? ... what does it mean if I eat a lot of bananas? :laughing: 

Start directing now anyway. I do collaborations with my friends all the time. Start with short films and enter them into comps... are you going to study film? I was recently an extra on a film called 'suing the devil' filmed in Sydney. I mainly went cos Malcolm McDowell (Alex from a clockwork orange) was going to be in it. I decided after that damn long ass week that I am definately going down the indie film route.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

There ya go, heres a banana dad for you










Oh and google 'banana cyclops' and look at the image results. Pretty trippy haha


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Well, thanks to your banana face, we have made a psychological break through. Who says art aint good for nothin, huh? ... what does it mean if I eat a lot of bananas? :laughing:
> 
> Start directing now anyway. I do collaborations with my friends all the time. Start with short films and enter them into comps... are you going to study film? I was recently an extra on a film called 'suing the devil' filmed in Sydney. I mainly went cos Malcolm McDowell (Alex from a clockwork orange) was going to be in it. I decided after that damn long ass week that I am definately going down the indie film route.


LOL, So now instead of using the Rorschach test they will lift up the banana cyclops picture and ask the patient" what does this look like??"

Ive played around with short films but none of them were really serious they were more to test out my technical skills, if I was going to make a serious short I would need a bigger budget also lol (not that big, I mean more then 0 dollars lol). I've taken a few classes for video but they pissed me off most of the time with their "You have to follow this formula for your screenplay" business. I realized though that with the way I like my movies I would be better off studying literature than movies, because the technical aspect of film isn't as much what I worry about as the story is. 

I learned more about film by watching thousands of films since I was little then I ever did in the crap video classes I took. They were cool though because I got access to tons of video equipment lol. (My film class filmed 2 entire feature length films where I was assistant director and art director, but with 0 dollars being art director is basically a useless title lol. and the movies were abysmal because of the writing lol)

That's pretty awesome you got to be in a movie lol. Did you get to meet Malcom Mcdowell? or at least see him? I got to meet sam raimi once lol. (the maker of The Evil Dead and Spiderman movies) 

Also, my uncle is a film producer of really hilariously bad movies lol.



NatalieAnne said:


> There ya go, heres a banana dad for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thank you, It's what I always wanted! 

LOL Cyclops kitten! on google images lol cyclops glasses as well.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, where did you get the ideas to draw these??

What really caught my eye was the bug's (flesh eating worm thing's?) eyes. I think the circle-hexagon things in them are really cool.

I like the shading as well. :happy:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

GREAT STUFF :happy:

Don't get lazy with lower half if you can :wink: banana face was my fav...sick model, 3ds max?


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> Haha, where did you get the ideas to draw these??
> 
> What really caught my eye was the bug's (flesh eating worm thing's?) eyes. I think the circle-hexagon things in them are really cool.
> 
> I like the shading as well. :happy:


Thanks , I dont really remember to be honest lol. How I came up with the ideas I mean lol.

and yeah I had gone through several iterations of different eyes for the bug and finally got the effect I wanted by shading it and using the eraser to make that look lol. Im glad you liked it lol.



addle1618 said:


> GREAT STUFF :happy:
> 
> Don't get lazy with lower half if you can :wink: banana face was my fav...sick model, 3ds max?


LoL Thanks, I always get lazy with all of them and after I draw the part I find interesting I dont wanna do the rest lol.

And yeah I can use Max, but the screens are actually from Maya.


----------

